# Which brand direct vent should I go with ?



## Peter H (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi i live in NJ and was looking for a 36-40 inch direct vent gas fireplace to install in my living room.  Was looking at the FMI sentinel, and  Monessen Belmont,  but was also considering the Napoleon brand also.  I currently have a Monessen in my basement.  And owned a Napoleon in the past also.  Don't know too much about FMI.  Looking for a clean face unit without the traditional Louvers.  Any suggestions or recommendations will be gladly appreciated. 
I have been quoted 1800 for the sentinel complete with remote, vent, logs and brick liner.  

http://www.monessenhearth.com/family/Fireplaces/Direct-Vent/Belmont/


http://www.fmiproducts.com/prod_detail.cgi?prodnum=0.2.2.08#



Thanks


----------



## Crane Stoves (Dec 30, 2012)

I would personally stick with Napoleon (tried N true, good value for the money you pay, good product which parts will always be available and a company who supports their stuff!), this is 100% personal opinion and obviously your the only person who matters! but for what its worth you have my opinion...


----------



## Ironhorse74 (Jan 21, 2013)

You are looking at the low end products. You get what you pay for. The high end units have better construction, better efficiency and MUCH better flame presentation.


----------



## Premier Fireplace MI (Jan 25, 2013)

If you want one of the best Direct Vents on the market take a look at Mendota. Most units have 2 stage burners it is also one of the most realistic looking units on the market. 

www.mendotahearth.com

They have some really great info on there web site.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Jan 25, 2013)

I can't really suggest a brand because we have only had two Lopi DV stoves, but one thing I always suggest is to see the one your buying in person BURNING.  The technology for "real fire looking" gas stoves has really advanced since we bought our first stove 14 or so years ago, but even when we bought our second stove we noticed some looked really...boring? I guess is the word.  The flames looked more like a furnace with faux logs in the way than a nice fireplace.


----------



## mygasfireplacerepair (Mar 14, 2013)

I haven't had too much experience with Napoleon.  But I would never buy a Monessen or FMI.  These brands I've personally had a lot of issues with.  And whats worse, the manufactures have the worst support I have ever dealt with.


----------



## Peter H (Mar 14, 2013)

can you please elaborate on issues with the fmi?  Anything serious?


----------



## DAKSY (Mar 14, 2013)

Peter H said:


> Hi i live in NJ and was looking for a 36-40 inch direct vent gas fireplace to install in my living room. Was looking at the FMI sentinel, and Monessen Belmont, but was also considering the Napoleon brand also. I currently have a Monessen in my basement. And owned a Napoleon in the past also. Don't know too much about FMI. Looking for a clean face unit without the traditional Louvers. Any suggestions or recommendations will be gladly appreciated.
> I have been quoted 1800 for the sentinel complete with remote, vent, logs and brick liner.
> http://www.monessenhearth.com/family/Fireplaces/Direct-Vent/Belmont/
> http://www.fmiproducts.com/prod_detail.cgi?prodnum=0.2.2.08#
> Thanks


 
If you're getting all of that for $1800, you're not getting anytthing fancy. Probably what you'll end up with is known as a "Builder's Box." Those units tend to be low end & the builders can buy a LOT of them for a low price & throw them in their "Custom" homes. If you look at the Heat N Glo Clean Face units, you're gonna pay double that & more just for the box. Venting will be addtional. They are very realistic looking units & they are Kick-A$$ heaters.
Your best bet, though, is to visit a couple of different showrooms & see what's out there. Look at all the above mentioned units & look at other brands, too. Jotul & Regency also make quality products. Do your due diligence & don't limit yourself. All of us in here will tell you what they think are good & what they think are not so good, & we will argue back & forth, without any resolution. Bottom line is that whatever you put in will probably be there for as long as you own your home. If you end up with one you DON'T like, you'll have to live with it.


----------



## STOVEGUY11 (Mar 14, 2013)

Im going to have to agree. At $1,800 you are not going to be getting a quality fireplace. Regency makes some nice clean face units, that are not to far out there in price.I put a clean face Regency in yesterday at a customers house. It was the first full view Regency that we have done. Was impressed with the unit,but In my opinion the full view collection from Mendota still blows it away.


----------



## mygasfireplacerepair (Mar 16, 2013)

Peter H said:


> can you please elaborate on issues with the fmi? Anything serious?


 
Just service issues.  Some delayed ignition problems, odor issues, lot of issues with the IPI models, bad support from the manufacturer.


----------



## Peter H (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice.  I ended up with the FMI unit as we have a few other projects we needed to complete and this was the most cost effective right now.  Hopefully I won't end up with a headache. But if its just some service issues I can handle that. 
Overall I think its a very nice unit with one exception.  There's no control to lower or raise the flame like most units come with.  Love the clean faced look and overall corner install we decided to go with.


----------

